# can u grow moss



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

can u grow moss from outside in an aquarium. i dont see why you couldn't.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know people who try to do it.

Not easy figuring out if it is aquatic, or what it likes to thrive.

Go ahead and try it. I wouldn't put it directly into the tank if it were me, until I learned about the plant


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I tried this once before with no luck. Just dies off in the tank. Get some Java Moss, it's cheap, easy and grows fairly quick.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree just get some java moss. Some plants from swampy/ very moist enviroments can survive, but it would be easier just to buy some fully aquatic moss for like 5$


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes i third that notion







java


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

HOB+MOSS=PITA


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> HOB+MOSS=PITA


 How just hob's? any filter will suck it up if thats what you were refering too. Just tie it down with some fishing line untill it attaches itself.


----------

